# American Chariot info?



## Rex B (Sep 20, 2015)

419 views and no responses?

Well, here's an update in case anyone is interested.
I found a guy in California whose company built all these on contract. When production ceased he bought all the remaining parts. He is a wealth of information and very helpful. 

Hamrock, Inc.
hamrock.com (562) 944-0255
Southern California's Premier Custom Display and Metal Fabrication House.
12521 Los Nietos Rd, Santa Fe Springs, CA 90670

This machine is very well built. All the fasteners are stainless machine screws into stainless nutserts. Electrical connections are high quality. This was obviously built as a tool rather than a toy.
Mine was the military model and was sold to the Michigan National Guard. How it got to Texas is anyone's guess. 

I am waiting on a PCM right now. I hope to have it running Monday


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

Almost looks like something you'd see in a WW2 movie. At least in my somewhat twisted head...


----------



## KopyCat (Nov 11, 2015)

I just bought 3 American Chariots from the county Police Department and they look a hole lot newer than yours, my back wheels are 10" and a golf cart 8" front wheels ,I will get a picture post when I figure out how to post one on this site , mine are 48 volt with a 12 volt converter for lights
Keith /Brighton Colorado


Rex B said:


> 419 views and no responses?
> 
> Well, here's an update in case anyone is interested.
> I found a guy in California whose company built all these on contract. When production ceased he bought all the remaining parts. He is a wealth of information and very helpful.
> ...


----------



## jajuba (Oct 6, 2016)

I have 3 of the older versions 2003 & 2005 for sale with a bunch of extra parts if anyone is interested...


----------



## Buckrock (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: American Chariot Parts and Service*

If you are looking for parts or have questions regarding the American Chariot electric scooter I can help you. In 2005, American Chariot Co contracted with my company to manufacture, assemble, and ship the American Chariot vehicle for them. Their personnel handled all sales and customer service. They sent in the orders and I would ship vehicles and parts.

Several years later and for various reasons the principals decided to close their doors. They paid their bills and left me with inventory and authorization to continue building chariots. I have no desire to do so. However, of the 300 plus vehicles we shipped I have been contacted by about 95 current owners looking for parts and the answers to questions. Many are original owners and the others are folks who acquired their chariot one way or another. I do enjoy accommodating owners by selling parts and answering questions. A number of recent owners have completely restored their chariots because they were able to acquire various parts from me. 

The fact that so many of these vehicles are still in service is a testimony to how well they were built. They were designed to be workhorses and certainly not to compete in beauty contests.

So, if you own an American Chariot and need parts or have questions I'll try to help you. If I don't have what you need I'll most likely be able to guide you on where to find it.

Mike Hamrock
m[email protected]
(562) 944-0255 ext.340

https://mhamrock.smugmug.com/Chariot-Scooter/n-k9FMPj


----------



## dreads (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a Chariot for sale in Austin tx. Can anybody tell me the best way to post it? is there a blog page or something that chateres to this groups where I can post it for sale? Thx guys. Sach


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

dreads said:


> I have a Chariot for sale in Austin tx. Can anybody tell me the best way to post it? is there a blog page or something that chateres to this groups where I can post it for sale? Thx guys. Sach


Look at the forum index - the appropriate section is obvious.


----------



## Kpoane (9 mo ago)

Buckrock said:


> *Re: American Chariot Parts and Service*
> 
> If you are looking for parts or have questions regarding the American Chariot electric scooter I can help you. In 2005, American Chariot Co contracted with my company to manufacture, assemble, and ship the American Chariot vehicle for them. Their personnel handled all sales and customer service. They sent in the orders and I would ship vehicles and parts.
> 
> ...



Hey Mike, 
The American Chariot is badass! Just picked one up and i think one motor is bad. I’ve tried searching but couldn’t find specs to order a new one. Any chance you are able to help? I called the number and its disconnected along with an error sending an email. 
The link with the build was super helpful too! Thank you for putting that together

thank you,
Kyle


----------

